# Cleaning milk wand



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi, I've bought a bottle of Pulymilk cleaning fluid but what's the best way to use it? The instructions are vague to say the least!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

skylark said:


> Hi, I've bought a bottle of Pulymilk cleaning fluid but what's the best way to use it? The instructions are vague to say the least!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Should've said it's a Sage BE machine.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

All you can really do is put some in a glass etc and set the end of the wand in it and leave for some time. I managed to clear a minor blockage by doing that with a small glass of water plus the pricker. My son wasn't cleaning the end well after use and may have not been giving it a decent puff of steam after finishing.

I understand that Sage always tell people to descale the wand if they have problems. Bit difficult if it's blocked. The initial water flow out of the wand on this machine is IMHO useful as it helps keep it clean.

John

-


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Have a look at this.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

I always run some hot water through it after steaming milk and wipe it with a damp cloth, never gets dirt or get blocked. ☕


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks guys, some useful info. My 'cleaning' us more from a hygiene point iof view, it's not that the tip gets blocked but I"m wary of milk going off in the tube as I only use the machine a couple if times a week.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

skylark said:


> Thanks guys, some useful info. My 'cleaning' us more from a hygiene point iof view, it's not that the tip gets blocked but I"m wary of milk going off in the tube as I only use the machine a couple if times a week.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


So long as you purge the wand after steaming, it should stay quite clean inside (steam is very good at sterilisation).

When using the puly milk if you turn on the wand in the solution & turn off with the wand submerged (as you do with the milk), it should get drawn up the same amount to clean whare it needs to.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

?


----------

